# Constant Torque Motor



## davidgriswold (Sep 23, 2008)

Edit - I mean Constant Torque Motors:
Edit 2 - I see these are also referred to as variable frequency drives

I am fairly new here and have been reading a lot to both recall and increase my electrical knowledge. I have talked to my brother about this, who is an electrical engineer by education and a computer hard drive/storage engineer by trade and he suggested looking at AC Continuous Torque Motors for a possible motor for an electric car.

I understand a little about these types of motors, in that they provide an equal amount of torque at any RPM and with the proper motor and controller, theoretically, could provide direct drive for a car.

Thoughts? I did a quick search and didn't find anything here, but like I said, it was quick. If it has been covered, just let me know.

David


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

davidgriswold said:


> Edit - I mean Constant Torque Motors:
> Edit 2 - I see these are also referred to as variable frequency drives
> 
> I am fairly new here and have been reading a lot to both recall and increase my electrical knowledge. I have talked to my brother about this, who is an electrical engineer by education and a computer hard drive/storage engineer by trade and he suggested looking at AC Continuous Torque Motors for a possible motor for an electric car.
> ...


I guess what you're talking about is AC motors, likely AC Induction Motors. And there are a number of members using them. And yes, they require variable frequency drives, called inverters. And there is a bunch of threads here on the subject. As far as "constant" torque, forgetaboutit. Direct drive means "no shifting" transmission, but almost always a gear reduction is needed. And that has also been discussed here numerous times. Do some more lookin' 

Regards,

major


----------

